# ADA 60cm - Espei's Escape (final tank shot)



## George Farmer (24 Jun 2009)




----------



## Steve Smith (24 Jun 2009)

Awesome George!  You couldn't of asked for a better formation of fish!  Have they been training with you at the RAF or something?!   

Particulalry liking the two shrimp hiding in the hardscape too


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jun 2009)

Another cracking tank George, shame I have killed a lot of that HC  :?  :?


----------



## George Farmer (24 Jun 2009)

Thanks, guys!

It's a great little tank for 'scaping - the 60x30x36cm opti-white.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jun 2009)

I am prunning away the silicone in the optiwhite I got off Steve and will try something with it, just wondering what lights and filter to get! Seen an 18W which might do the job!


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 Jun 2009)

excellent tank, photography and fish acrobatics George   Congrats on the placing too


----------



## zig (24 Jun 2009)

I like it a lot George, I didn't like the fish formation when I saw it first of all but they (the fish) are growing on me, very reminiscent of some of Amano's (early shots I think) where the fish are in perfect formation. A nicely executed Iwagumi layout IMHO.


----------



## rawr (24 Jun 2009)

How much do your fish charge for shoaling lessons? 

It's not my favourite George Farmer aquascape, but has to be the one with the best photography. I really like it!


----------



## GreenNeedle (25 Jun 2009)

Espei are great for shoaling. I point at them adn they form the group, then I press the button on the camera on 3sec delay and then move my finger away.  They then shoal along the front 

Will put a pic up when I get a good one 

I like the scape George, well executed and as alway good healthy plants, although to me (You know my tastes  ) it does seem a little empty 

AC


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Jun 2009)

I'm glad you started a thread on this.

i was truly gob smacked when i saw this image in the competition!

There's one thing you've got nailed George, and that's how to take a good clean full tank shot!.... something I'm struggling my nutts off with!

The scape as a whole?....brilliant!


----------



## TDI-line (25 Jun 2009)

Sheer class George.


----------



## Tony Swinney (25 Jun 2009)

Very nice George - the black background works a treat  8) 

Tony


----------



## James Marshall (25 Jun 2009)

Thats a really great scape, the choice and placement of the rocks gives a very natural and fluid appearance.
Congrats on the contest placement.

Cheers James


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Jun 2009)

This looks great George. As you know, i saw this a few times from it's conception and i never saw one bit of algae the whole time! The rocks look great, the HC and hair grass carpet are crackin' together and the photography is spot on. What was you dosing etc?...


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Jun 2009)

wow, excellent scape george, this just has to be the scape to beat all of your previous entries


----------



## George Farmer (25 Jun 2009)

Thanks, all!  Your kind words are very nice to hear.     

I really enjoyed creating this and watching it grow in.  The whole ADA substrate and ferts system was a pleasure to use with no algae or die-off from day one.  I only used 3 pots of Tropica HC and 1 pot of hairgrass too.  I dosed ADA stuff to the letter, but also changed 50% water every day for the first 2 weeks.  In the first few days I changes 50% twice per day.  After one month I change to weekly 50% water changes.

I would anticipate requiring more NP longer-term (as the Aqua Soil depletes), but as my tap water is loaded, I could get away with the leaner ADA dosing.

In retrospect the rock composition could have been a lot better.  One constructive comment I've had is that the main stone is too vertical and looks a little unnatural, and I tend to agree.  If I had more time I would have spent a lot longer on the rock selection and arrangement.

The planting did thicken considerably in the couple of weeks after this photo and I had to prune the HC back from the front glass twice per week.  

I could have kept this layout going for many months with regular pruning but I needed the tank for another project (biotopes).

The biggest lessons I learnt here were -

ADA system really is the bees-knees, but unfortunately at a prohibitive cost to most.
CO2 mist is great for open-style 'scapes, as the water distributes so much better.  
HC loves being pruned.   Don't be shy with pruning.
You can plant a new set-up with minimal biomass if you change plenty of water, light and dose appropriately.

I can't remember the actual tech specs to the photo, but I used 4 x T5 lighting (no flash).  Around f/8, 1/200th and ISO 800 I think (I can't access image data at work).  

I caught the fish using burst-mode (6fps) and lifting a broom handle near the edge of the tank to induce a tight shoal.  My father-in-law was on hairdryer duty.  I took around 100 frames to get the one you see (at 25Mb per frame!)

The black background changed the whole feel to the aquascape and brought out the fish colours really well.

The placing in the contest was a nice surprise!  I didn't enter this into the 2009 IALPC but am starting to wish I did!

Thanks, again.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (25 Jun 2009)

Sorry for being dim, but can someone point me in the direction of the contest website?

Oh, and yet another truly lovely scape George - now I've got yet another possible fish on my wishlist...


----------



## rawr (25 Jun 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=5403#p73624


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Jun 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> The placing in the contest was a nice surprise! I didn't enter this into the 2009 IALPC but am starting to wish I did!



the ones you think are, aren't...and vice versa   

I personally prefer this to your large tank mate, but this is more my cup of tea.

next year Bud!


----------



## John Starkey (25 Jun 2009)

Hi George,
i think this is the best clean cut algae free set up ive seen in ages,everything looks so lush and healthy,
personally i dont think the oyaishi (main stone)looks that out of place,by the same token we all see things in a different way and to me i think it all ties in nicely,

regards john.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (25 Jun 2009)

rawr said:
			
		

> http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=5403#p73624


Thanks, Thomas.


----------



## fish.com1 (25 Jun 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Awesome George!  You couldn't of asked for a better formation of fish!  Have they been training with you at the RAF or something?!



The red Espei's 8) 

Very nice George


----------



## Graeme Edwards (25 Jun 2009)

Looks ace mate. The photography is the bizz. 

I'd of like to of seen more fish, but thats my only niggle, the rest you know about.

NICE 8)


----------



## lljdma06 (29 Jun 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Awesome George!  You couldn't of asked for a better formation of fish!  Have they been training with you at the RAF or something?!



No, this is just excellent fish selection at play.  No training at the RAF with George!  Just rasboras being rasboras.  One of the best schooling fish around.  If you've got good numbers, all you have to do is just approach the tank, and they'll assume schooling formation.  My harlequins do this all the time.  It is fantastic to watch and great to photograph if you've got the right camera, which I don't, but George does.  

The tank is lovely, George.  For me personally, I would have something tall for the rasboras in the back, so they feel more secure, but I like their subtle coloring.  It goes well with this tank.  The rasboras would probably be more comfortable in your crypt tank that I really like, though.  That is more along their lines.  

llj


----------



## myboyshay (25 Jul 2009)

One of my faves George  The HC looks amazing (what's the best tip you can give to get it looking so lush, green and healthy?) I'm bang into Iwagumi and can't wait to start my 60cm when it comes.

I'm going to have to learn to take some decent photos when mine is complete.

Great stuff!!

Mark


----------



## amy4342 (25 Jul 2009)

I'm lovin this tank - it's the kind I could sit and watch for hours. Lush!


----------



## George Farmer (25 Jul 2009)

Thanks, everyone!

*Mark* - I've grown HC in numerous set-ups and the best tip I can give is to provide plenty of circulation and nutrients, either via substrate or water column, or ideally both.  CO2 isn't essential (liquid carbon is a viable alternative) but it will improve growth rates.  It seems to thrive with high nitrogen in particular, in case provided by ADA Aqua Soil and my tap water.

I planted just three pots of HC in this, but split them up into individual stems.  The stems grow a little leggy at first but pruning them back to near the substrate promotes carpeting.  You can re-plant the cutting, of course.

Others have success planting using the 'Tropica' method of splitting pots into clumps and burying them into the substrate with some of the portion protruding.  This works well too, but you'll need more pots to get the desired effect and carpeting will take longer.  This method is much less labour intensive though... 

It's odd that some many UKAPS members have had issues with HC lately, even though they are apparently following the 'correct' guidelines.  I do think I am very lucky with my tap water, although I still have trouble growing moss!

*Amy* - I know exactly what you mean.  This tank is in my kitchen/diner and that's exactly what I did!

Thanks, again!


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Jul 2009)

> It's odd that some many UKAPS members have had issues with HC lately, even though they are apparently following the 'correct' guidelines. I do think I am very lucky with my tap water, although I still have trouble growing moss!



Same here, i cant grow vallis!


----------



## myboyshay (25 Jul 2009)

Thanks for the in depth tips for the HC George, very helpful!  

I hope mine works out I'll be using full ADA substrate system (power sand special, tourmaline BC, penac p & w and aquasoil powder) daily fertilising with easy carbo (no CO2 injection), brighty K, green brighty step 1 and green gain for initial planting and after trimming (had some great advive from Graeme TGM about dosing).

I have a tetratec EX700 because i already had 13mm ADA in/outflow lilypipes although I'm a little worried about the actual flow rate after reading some of the threads here  
I've spent around a grand on equipment and can't afford another filter, do you think I'll be OK with the EX700??

Wish me tank/stand would hurry up so I can get started!

Many thanks

Mark!


----------



## George Farmer (25 Jul 2009)

You're welcome, Mark.

All the best with your set up - it sounds fine, including the filter.

I may have saved some cash by not resorting to the _full_ ADA line and gone for a better filter and pressurised CO2, but I'm sure you'll be happy with the investment and the results it gives!


----------



## myboyshay (25 Jul 2009)

Great stuff....I've gone a bit ADA mad lately through reading on the Aquajournal website.  Still a bit weary of using CO2 injection because of my 2 year old in and out of my existing tank cabinet and fiddling with bits and bobs.

I'm thinking by the time I fill my tank (65L) there won't be much water after 11/12kg stone, around 11/12L aquasoil  so the EX700 should be OK (hopefully) 

I'm going on and on again...sorry!

Thanks

Mark!


----------



## JamesM (25 Jul 2009)

myboyshay said:
			
		

> Great stuff....I've gone a bit ADA mad lately through reading on the Aquajournal website.  Still a bit weary of using CO2 injection because of my 2 year old in and out of my existing tank cabinet and fiddling with bits and bobs.


Put a lock on it


----------



## myboyshay (25 Jul 2009)

Yep could do.....Cheers! If I have no joy with the Easy carbo....CO2 injection and locks it is!

Mark!


----------

